# Makrolinse



## zyclop (22. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir via Internet Makrolinsen bestellt. Gestern angekommen konnte ich gleich einpaar Schnappschüsse machen.
Diese kann man auf das Objektiv schrauben und los gehts.

Kamera: EOS 500d, Objektiv Standard 18 - 55mm

PS: Ich weiss, ich bin nicht der beste Fotograf und mache das auch nur als Hobby aber ich denke man kann sich trotzdem ein Bild machen.

Hier die Bilder:


----------

